# Dash-9 visit GTEL4500



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday i want to the train meeting at bob jensen in midvile, utah i bring my UP turbine at his layout . 

Dash-9 visit GTEL4500 turbine for first time both made by GE. UP is resting hauling coal train. BNSF also resting waiting for pick-up freight train. 

Prototype the UP GTEL4500 weight 250 ton 4500 horsepower turbine jet engine. 

BNSF dash-9 weight 205 tons with 7FDL™, a 16-cylinder, turbocharged diesel engine 4400 horsepower. 

the 1:29 scale weight: UP GTEL4500 weight 20lbs. 
BNSF dash-9 weight 15 lbs. 

The 1:29 scale Turbine never retired; it is over 50 years old and UP still uses some of them for special excursions. 

I give you a photos anyone love your Dash-9 to see how big my UP turbine.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Bryan. It looks wonderful.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Well done Bryon, very well done.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Pix Bryan, 
really shows off both locos. 
Thanks for posting the pix 

Joe


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bryan, 

I saw your pics on another Forum just now, but you have posted a few extra here I see. 
It is a very sharp looking loco and must look magnificent when hauling stock. A great achievement.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!!! 

I am not a true diesel fan but boy the turbo is just fantastic! 

Great work Brian!! 

Bubba


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

that is cool! I'd like to see it pulling cars


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful Bryan! Great comparison photos, it shows just how large that thing is and was!  

Raymond


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

raymond, I believe you lower your dash-9 3/16" that what be prototype dash-9 and turbine loco.


----------

